
A Pandemic Is a Terrible Time to Buy Real Estate - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-09-13/should-i-buy-a-house-now-covid-19-pandemic-says-wait
======
nkurz
[https://archive.is/4gwYl](https://archive.is/4gwYl)

